# NSW: Pittwater marathon 22/6 (Video added)



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

I can't wait for another fishing trip but where to go? I live down south, so I get used to fishing in Port Hacking. This time I wanted to try something new. End up, I put my finger on Pittwater map. I didn't a pre-trip survey 2 weeks ago. I found that parking at Pittwater is quite expansive. I had to move my kayak launching point from Church Point to Maybanke Cove to avoid parking fee. 
The price I paid for was my leg effort. This was first time fishing at Pittwater water way. I had no idea where to go. In order to get some snap shot for different fishing spot, I was using gorilla tactic. Basically, it was "hit and run" kept moving. I started from Maybanke Cove to make an anti-clockwise round trip. It covered Green Point, Horseshoe Cove, bottom half circle of Scotland Island, Elvina Bay, Eastern side of McCarrs Creek, Church Point and then back to Maybanke Cove kayak ramp.
I spend most of my time to observe water deep & current. Unfortunately, I was fishing at low morning tide day. I really found hard to get any bite. I recorded 70 videos. I only had 5 of them has fishing action. I was managed to land 4 fish and lost 1 good size bream between 30 to 35cm. I will do better at next trip. I got some idea when to go next. Hopefully, I can fishing a right tide next time.

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Darwin said:


> I was using gorilla tactic. Basically, it was "hit and run" kept moving.
> Darwin


 :lol: 
Sorry to laugh at your English Darwin, especially as ''guerrilla'' is a French word  
Lovely bream by the way and I'm sure your research on this trip will lead to more success next time. Well done


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

I was think gorilla pick the banana, and then run for cover! I keep it as it is. We can all laugh.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Darwin said:


> I was think gorilla pick the banana, and the run for cover! I keep it as it is. We can all laugh.


No worries. Is really a military term for ''hit and run'' tactics from guerre - the French for war


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

lol

Good trip, Darwin.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Thorough mate....impressed


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice researching Darwin


----------

